# Glasses that don't attract dust



## Mahdeew (Jul 24, 2013)

I have to wear glasses in the shop to see what I am doing. The problem is, I have to constantly wipe my glasses because it is like a magnet for dust. Even when I lay it down on a dusty surface, the dust gravitate toward it. Is there a solution you can share.
Thanks


----------



## BubingaBill (Oct 15, 2013)

I have seen some people use goggles over their glasses. I too am stuck with glasses and I find it annoying when the dust builds up but to be honest I don't truly notice until I'm done and walk into the house.
An air hose works wonders to whisk the dust away. Just make sure you don't have the PSI set too high or you will be looking for your glasses on the shop floor!


----------



## Mahdeew (Jul 24, 2013)

Thanks BubingaBill,
I found this article but have never tried it.. Dryer sheet. hmm
http://www.ehow.com/way_5852194_homemade-antistatic-glass-cleaner.html


----------



## brtech (May 26, 2010)

Unless your glasses are safety glasses, you need goggles or safety glasses that fit over your glasses. You can also use a face shield.


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

If you find an alternative to glasses let me know. I do wear goggles.


----------



## LepelstatCrafts (Jan 16, 2011)

I use goggles. It reduces a lot of the dust and I feel a lot safer since I don't have safety glasses that wrap around my eyes. You still will need to clean your glasses, but not nearly as much. I would not use the dryer sheet method. They have abrasive chemicals in them that will scratch your lenses. They do make cleaner for your glasses that will help. If you do get dust on them, use water to knock the large dust off, then use a soft cloth to dry them.

A trick that I leaned for keeping my goggles from fogging is to spit into the inside lens and clean it off with a towel. It will stop the fogging for a few hours, but will need to be repeated at times.


----------



## wapakfred (Jul 29, 2011)

I use dryer sheets. Make sure you get one that's already been through the dryer once. A fresh one is kind of a mess on glasses.


----------



## Mahdeew (Jul 24, 2013)

Thanks guys. Won't goggles get all dusty like glasses? I suppose I can have a few handy and switch them as needed.


----------



## TheGermanJoiner (Dec 1, 2013)

Here's a link to the goggles I use. I think they're very comfortable. Plus with the strap they don't wobble around when u bend over. http://www.amazon.com/DEWALT-DPG82-11C-Concealer-Anti-Fog-Safety/dp/B000RKQ1NI


----------



## tefinn (Sep 23, 2011)

I use this stuff from 3M. Works wonders on both my safety and regular glasses. You can buy it here.


----------



## bladedust (Mar 12, 2012)

Here's an old scuba diving trick I use when I go diving. 1. spit on glass of the mask 2. rub the saliva thoroughly over the glass 3. rinse the glass.

Sounds gross, but it really works agains fog. There's nothing worse than your mask fogging up under a 100 feet of water. I wonder if it will work above water. Hmmmmmm


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

I use an anti-fogging spray and cleaner from Parker's Perfect ( http://www.parkersperfect.com/ ) on my glasses, face-shield, etc. It does a terrific job.


----------



## rad457 (Jun 15, 2013)

Stop using sandpaper and the dust will disappear! LOL!


----------



## Finn (May 26, 2010)

I have safety glasses made of glass and they get a lot less dust on them than those made of plastic.. (That is why I got them)


----------



## Mahdeew (Jul 24, 2013)

Thanks folks. I knew I would get an answer on this from the ones in the know. bladedust, I will try your trick but will make sure I brush my teeth first. rad457, if it wasn't for sanding, I would never make a thing… lol.


----------



## Knothead62 (Apr 17, 2010)

Dryer sheets are made of paper which is not good for wiping glasses as it is a type of abrasive. Use a soft cloth. I just thought- the sawdust is a type of abrasive itself. An air hose or a can of compressed air that is used for computers would work. JMHO. Face shield over the glasses?


----------



## Snipes (Apr 3, 2012)

tear offs


----------

